# 74 year old bulk carrier changes hands



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

My eye was caught by this item in "Splash 24/7":

http://splash247.com/algoma-central-seals-deal-to-buy-four-lakers-from-american-steamship-company/

I wonder if the SS _"American Victory"_ is the very last of the wartime tanker conversions? She was a "T3", not a "T2" - I think that T3s were a bit bigger. 

She has spent most of her life as Oglebay Norton's _"Middletown"_, and she was only 39 years old when she was converted to self unloading...

There's an article about her long, and occasionally rather too exciting, life, here:

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/amvictory.htm


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

According to Wiki one of her sisters is still trading on the lakes.... 

T3s seem to have been a bit of a mixed bag...some bigger and some smaller than T2s. This one started as one of the smaller ( 501' o'all ) ones.... same size as the last 4 built in 1949/50 for Niarchos' A-C Tanker Corp and put on charter with Stanvac for the term of their natural..... which wasn't very long.

Most were steam turbine rather than turbo-electric. Other notable diff was the bar stem.......


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Algoma will opeate the Buffallo and Adam E Cornerlious as the boats that are to replace the River class will not be here till next year. The two they will probably replace Algoway and Algorail are near the end of their working life. I think the Algoway is on is last trips now. These boats were really hard workers (from personal experiance) and salt and clinker has taken its tolll. Sorry to see them go!!!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Impressive history,thanks for the information.
Are there any T2's left anywhere working??

geoff


----------

